# Comment avoir la barre de menu transparente sur Tiger ?



## kinox (1 Mars 2009)

Hello =D

Je suis sous tiger et j'aimerais avoir une barre de menu transparente comme dans leopard ... comment faire ?

Merci d'avance (?) .... =p


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

Liger.


----------



## kinox (1 Mars 2009)

oui je sais ... mais je veux juste la barre transparente  *(parce que la barre translucide de liger accepte pas tous les petits icônes à côté de l'heure =(   ... )*


----------



## nemo77 (1 Mars 2009)

peut être par là

http://www.scottkellam.com/os-x-tips/customize-tiger-to-look-like-leopard/


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

Ah oui MenuShade peut fonctionner en effet.


----------

